# Apple To Drop Aqua?! (WTF?!)



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 8, 2002)

Was Just Reading Over @ Emaculation, that someone seems to get the impression that Apple are looking to drop aqua, in X. 



> Over on his site, Duckie is reporting that Apple may be "giving up" on the Aqua look for X. While this might be an extreme interpretation of the facts, if you look here, you will see that the "next major release" of X will have an interfaced called "Jaguar (pictured Below)."































Maybe You Guys may Want to Read the Numerous Replies to the Thread, here ....

http://www.emaculation.com/move/archive/000037.shtml

I Find it Rediculous! But hey! 

NeYo


----------



## wdw_ (May 8, 2002)

He's just very misinformed. The OS is called Jaguar, not the interface. 10.1 is called puma and 10.0 is called cheeta; I think.


----------



## nkuvu (May 8, 2002)

And this is an old topic -- check out the number of threads on 'Brushed Metal' that discuss this very same thing...


----------



## jaredbkt (May 8, 2002)

Are you retarded??!! Try actually READING Apple's Mac OS X page and then get back to us. Jaguar is a CODENAME, which it clearly says on their site, for teh version of OS X in development. Pull you head out of your ass and READ moron!


----------



## phatsharpie (May 8, 2002)

Dude, chill. If you read the first post, you'll see that NeYo was pointing out that some Windows users are thinking that "Jauguar" is the new name for the UI in 10.2. He was pointing out other's people's ignorance, he didn't say that's what he thinks is happening. NeYo has been posting at this board for a long time, I doubt he doesn't know the difference.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatsharpie _
> *Dude, chill. If you read the first post, you'll see that NeYo was pointing out that some Windows users are thinking that "Jauguar" is the new name for the UI in 10.2. He was pointing out other's people's ignorance, he didn't say that's what he thinks is happening. NeYo has been posting at this board for a long time, I doubt he doesn't know the difference. *



F**k man, i dunno what your problem is, i STRONGLY Suggest you Read, before you flame in any way, i think you will find i EVEN gave my opinion in my post, as well, as what phatsharpie quoted!

..."some people" << Sigh >>

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaredbkt _
> *Pull you head out of your ass and READ moron! *



u know what man, i will make u Feel So Damn STUPID now, thats u're QUOTE ... and here's mine, from my Orignal Post ...



> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *I Find it Rediculous! But hey!   *



... Now, Does anyone Feel a Complete prat?!

NeYo


----------



## jaredbkt (May 8, 2002)

NeYo said...

"I Find it Rediculous! But hey!"


Do us all a favor and LEARN TO SPELL! It's "RIDICULOUS" moron.

Prat? What the hell is a prat? Start taking english lessons, kid.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaredbkt _
> *NeYo said...
> 
> "I Find it Rediculous! But hey!"
> ...



Hey Man, i guess if u wanna Flame, u may Freely Do so over PM's, but i know u're making yourself look completely STUPID! Ah well < Sigh >

Oh, and "Prat" May Well be An "ENGLISH" Term ... so who needs English Lessons?! 

LMAO! 

NeYo

PS, i am pretty Certain, Favour is spelt, how I spelt it! (In PROPER English!)


----------



## dricci (May 8, 2002)

Hey jaredbkt, Do us a favour, K?

Go take a long walk on a short pier.

If you want to fit in here, then shape up.


----------



## jaredbkt (May 8, 2002)

"PS, i am pretty Certain, Favour is spelt, how I spelt it! (In PROPER English!)"


Jesus man. You must be very young and stupid. A word isn't "SPELT"...it's "SPELLED". Again, I beg of you, take some damn english lessons.


----------



## wdw_ (May 8, 2002)

What's your problem jaredbkt?

Cool it!

It's all good.


----------



## dricci (May 8, 2002)

*spelt* _v._ - A past tense and a past participle of spell.

Source: The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaredbkt _
> *"PS, i am pretty Certain, Favour is spelt, how I spelt it! (In PROPER English!)"
> 
> 
> Jesus man. You must be very young and stupid. A word isn't "SPELT"...it's "SPELLED". Again, I beg of you, take some damn english lessons. *



As Much as i Don't Want to Reply, i have to Continue 2 make you look pathetic. Please, load up Microsoft Word, Copy and Paste my sentence in, and tell me how the spelling and Grammar Check Goes! 

A Hint ...





<<   what an idiot!!!   >>

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *spelt v. - A past tense and a past participle of spell.
> 
> Source: The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition *



LMAO! My point Exactly ... is this ManicDVLN in Disguise?

...hmmm...  

NeYo


----------



## Javintosh (May 8, 2002)

prat

n : the fleshy part of the human body that you sit on

then again, maybe these terms are more familiar to you: buttocks, arse , butt, backside, bum, buns, can, fundament, hindquarters, hind end, keister, posterior, rear, rear end, rump, stern, seat, tail, tail end, tooshie, tush, bottom, behind, derriere, fanny, ass 

from: WordNet ® 1.6, © 1997 Princeton University


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Javintosh _
> *prat
> 
> n : the fleshy part of the human body that you sit on
> ...



LOL! Thanks for that, man! Well i never thought "prat" was English slang, but, just to enlighten you guys, to me, a "Prat" is an Idiot, Loser, etc! 

Linking in, If anyone gets the opportunity to watch "Snatch" please Do so!!! it's Such a GREAT Film, and was Created in London, by Director, Guy Ritchie! *Madonna's Hubby* anyhow, it FEATURES Sooo Much English  slang, but is Also SOOOO DAMN FUNNY!!! (and Brad Pitt plays a "pikey")

NeYo


----------



## RacerX (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaredbkt _
> *Are you retarded??!! Try actually READING Apple's Mac OS X page and then get back to us. Jaguar is a CODENAME, which it clearly says on their site, for teh version of OS X in development. Pull you head out of your ass and READ moron! *



I've gone over this thread three times, and I still have no idea where you are coming from with this post (and the other colorful posts that followed). If you are having a bad day don't take it out on NeYo.


----------



## uoba (May 9, 2002)

You should really know by now that to base a flame/argument on the way someone types/spells in their posts is pretty immature.

Also, ~~NeYo~~ and I are both from England, where our mother tongue has slight variations to yours (I am presuming you are not from the UK, otherwise you would've known what a prat is?)

Finally, wouldn't a Jaguar UI consist of brushed black hair rather than brushed steel?


----------



## ksuther (May 9, 2002)

Haha, uoba thinks he's funny. 
With all this brushed metal in Cocoa, I wonder if Apple is making an API to do all this with, because if they are, we'll be seeing tons of brushed metal apps from other people.


----------



## uoba (May 9, 2002)

This could be open to abuse!! 

Anyway as long as it stays brushed, nothing like a unkept head of hair to annoy us users.


----------



## googolplex (May 9, 2002)

I'm not going to comment on what has gone on earlier in the thread, but I'd like to say that brushed metal is kind of good. I think its cool that Apple is providing an alternate design.

Also I think we will be able to do this through interface builder. Which would be cool.


----------



## MacLegacy (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *spelt v. - A past tense and a past participle of spell.
> *



dang, now i'll get to bed less stupid tonight
I speak French in my everyday life but still, I knew "spelled" not "spelt"
Thx


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 9, 2002)

Direct from the Merriam-Webster Ninth Collegiate Dictionary: 

*vacuous* _adj_ *1:* emptied of or lacking content   *2:*  marked by lack of ideas or intelligence : STUPID, INANE <a ~ mind> <a ~ expression>  *3:* devoid of serious occupation : IDLE  *syn* see EMPTY - *vacuously* _adv_ - *vacuousness* _n_.

I can see how this applies to [some people in] this thread.

Getting back to the thread, it would be nice if Apple skinned Mac OS X.


----------



## ulrik (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaredbkt _
> *"PS, i am pretty Certain, Favour is spelt, how I spelt it! (In PROPER English!)"
> 
> 
> Jesus man. You must be very young and stupid. A word isn't "SPELT"...it's "SPELLED". Again, I beg of you, take some damn english lessons. *



ManicDVLN again, yes? Be quiet, OK?


----------



## fryke (May 9, 2002)

Isn't this kind of funny, though? I remember a time when Neyo was flamed for his l33T spelling and strange choice of language. But back THEN people actually had a point in flaming him. And what happened? Neyo shows off with proper English.

Reminds me of a (albeit sad) joke I got via mail from an English man last week: "There are no colored people in the UK. It's spelt 'coloured' here."

Back on topic (kinda): Brushed metal does bad things to an otherwise very consistent interface. And I remember when it wasn't Apple who compromised their own guidelines & ideas. I'm *not* looking forward to other applications using the brushed metal look.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Isn't this kind of funny, though? I remember a time when Neyo was flamed for his l33T spelling and strange choice of language. But back THEN people actually had a point in flaming him. And what happened? Neyo shows off with proper English.
> *



HAHA! i was Reminiscing Too! And i still do find it a Struggle, not to include "2's, u's" and all over I33T Kinda Stuff! 
so Now, i Often Re-Read my Post, and have to change small elements, in the aim, no to be Caught by my Grammar Teacher, Ed!  LOL!!
But Hey, I'm "one of the boys now", Why not speak like one!  



NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 9, 2002)

Back On topic, Too! 

I like the iApps having this Brushed Metal appearance, its pretty unique, and looks good! However, i wouldn't want to see apple "overdo" it, and lose the consitency, with OS X's Gui as a whole! 

(Damn, i am sounding more and more like a "mac" *cough*cough* User, everyday! LOL)

NeYo


----------



## fryke (May 9, 2002)

And because I sometimes also miss Herve's posts here (I know he's still 'here', though): Take a look at that page: http://www.ragazze.it < "New Macintosh models?"


----------



## phatsharpie (May 9, 2002)

I have to admit the brushed metal look is definitely growing on me... :O


----------



## rinse (May 9, 2002)

i dig it... im hoping that an app will have preferences to switch back and forth between the Aqua jelly stuff and the metal... that would be sweet.

then again, I am running a theme and dont see the aqua stuff anymore, anyway.


----------



## Sogni (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *And because I sometimes also miss Herve's posts here (I know he's still 'here', though): Take a look at that page: http://www.ragazze.it < "New Macintosh models?" *



Oye! Ese es Italiano! 
Seems like a perfect place to pratice my Italian - Thanks fryke!


----------



## hazmat (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *I'm not going to comment on what has gone on earlier in the thread, but I'd like to say that brushed metal is kind of good. I think its cool that Apple is providing an alternate design.
> *



Well they did say they were getting rid of the horizontal stripes, right? ;-)


----------



## uoba (May 10, 2002)

I use that Theme software to get rid of the lines, and it is so much better.

Hurray POST 400!!!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *I use that Theme software to get rid of the lines, and it is so much better.
> 
> Hurray POST 400!!!   *



Hey! Can you post a Screenshot, of Aqua, Without the Lines?! Sounds "different" 

Thanks man!

NeYo


----------



## uoba (May 10, 2002)

since it's my 401st post! 

Sorry 'bout the size people!! 

Anyway, The only reminder of lines that I have is IE5! still retains them. also, I can't remember what had lines originally so I presuming these finder windows etc do!


----------



## themacko (May 10, 2002)

nah, looks too much like Windows without the lines.  IMO.


----------



## Hypernate (May 11, 2002)

*vomits* If Apple dared take away the lines (or at least not leave an option to keep them) I wold probably have to ramm an OS X.2 cd where Steve Jobs REALLY wouldn't apreciate it. 

I'm sorry, but I HATE the look without the lines. 

And to the iApp look. I like the idea of the brushed steel iApps, but if other apps start to use it, it will look shocking. If it's just the iApps, it makes them stand out.


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke:_
> *And because I sometimes also miss Herve's posts here (I know he's still 'here', though): Take a look at that page: http://www.ragazze.it < "New Macintosh models?"*



Did something happen to Hervé?  I haven't seen him around for a while?


----------



## celeborn (May 11, 2002)

Just thought I'd point out that according to Oxford's Advanced Learner's Dictionary the past tense and past participle of 'spell' is *spelled* _or_ *spelt*.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *
> 
> Did something happen to Hervé?  I haven't seen him around for a while? *



hehe! he emailed me yesterdee!  .. Ain't i Priveleged?!



NeYo


----------



## MacWiz (May 12, 2002)

waffö snakar ni om at ni stavvar så dåliggt?

ni e alt barnsligga!

Jag säger bara lär er svenska så ska vi "snacka" grammatik och psykotiska problem, visserligen verkar det inte finnas nån här med homocida tankar, för alla e egoister av nått slag, nån som håller med eller vill nån tro att han kan säga till mig på skarpen (sarkasm) för jag kommer ju inte läsa på denna tråden nåt mer iallafall. 

bara dom som vill behöver ta åt sig, tänk till väldigt noga först....  

Does anyone know what i wrote?


----------



## uoba (May 12, 2002)

I  hate those lines, especially on a LCD screen, they are even more prominent!


----------



## fryke (May 12, 2002)

Try out the 'Color' part of your Monitors control panel. you can reduce the contrast level with it. I've actually used it to add contrast so I can see the lines better.


----------



## googolplex (May 12, 2002)

Why all the line hating? I love the lines!


----------



## MacLegacy (May 12, 2002)

Hey MacWiz, what language was that??? Oh i get it it must be Swedish

back to topic: I actually like the lines too, i ain't using OS X but i've played with it for a while and it looks better with the lines imho

darned i tried translating ur msg in every language that looks like Swedish but nothing!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 12, 2002)

Lines=good
brushed metal=good
mac osx=great
horse meat=bad


----------



## ksuther (May 12, 2002)

Good summary Nummi 
Lines are alright, I don't mind them. It's looks so plain without them...


----------

